# Engine from Popular Mechanics 1946



## mnay (Oct 2, 2013)

I am interested in building the engine detailed in Popular Mechanics Magazine 0ct and Nov 1946.
Has anyone out there built one and heard of anyone building one?

You input would be appreciated.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 2, 2013)

This is a case where specific info would help a lot !!


the engine in question is on page 201 of the OCT 46 issue and is  A small gas engine by Garry Moore. 

link here Gas Engine PM Oct 1946

Tin


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 3, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> link here Gas Engine PM Oct 1946


 
Tin, I just spent a thoroughly enjoyable 2 hours reading all the adverts and articles in a 67 year old magazine! I've never read a Popular Mechanics before, I may have to hunt a few copies up. Thank you.


----------



## mnay (Oct 3, 2013)

It seems that the Coles Power Models "water witch engine" was modeled after this one or visa versa.  They look very close.

I bought the magazines from ebay yesterday.  It was too hard to read the drawings from the internet.

Mike


----------



## nevadablue (Oct 4, 2013)

Cogsy,
Those magazines are great. When I was a kid ('50s) my dad had subscriptions to PM, PS. I had issues from the 40's on and devoured them. I don't have them any more, but I can still see favorite articles in my mind.


----------



## Aerostar55 (Oct 19, 2018)

mnay said:


> I am interested in building the engine detailed in Popular Mechanics Magazine 0ct and Nov 1946.
> Has anyone out there built one and heard of anyone building one?
> 
> You input would be appreciated.
> ...


The engine in the article is actually called a 10cc racing engine.  It was a model boat class at the time.  When compared to the Elmer Wall Water Witch it is the same engine.  The magazine plans in the article are accurate and the engine can be built using those drawings.  You will probably need a magnifying glass to read all of the fractional dimensions.  Also the crank case, cylinder head, ignition timer and flywheel are all castings.  The carburetor was a separate set of castings with the aluminum float bowl and a bronze carburetor body.  Many Water Witch engines have been built and they run well.  Coles Power models sold a set of castings for this engine.  I don't know the status of Coles at this time.


----------



## packrat (Oct 20, 2018)

Love the ads in the old  Popular Mechanics Magazine. Thanks for posting.


----------



## peter2uat (Oct 21, 2018)

Coles Power Models has shut down in 2017....


----------

